# Playing In The Grass?



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I was thinking that today I should let Sonic play in the grass. I've taken him outside before but never let him on the ground just walked with him in my hands. I know our grass isn't treated with any chemicals. I don't have a playpen so I'll just let him walk around while I follow him. Is there anything I should know before he goes out besides that it needs to warm and no eating bugs?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Be ready for him to make a break for cover.
Keep an eye out for visiting birds, dogs, etc.

Not much advice -- my small friend thinks the great outdoors is downright terrifying, and tries to climb back up on my lap or into my pockets instead of exploring.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Alright thanks, I'll be sure to watch him


----------



## mollshephs (Aug 5, 2013)

I've taken my little one outside twice (I've had him two days..) and he loves it! The grass is a little high so he can't move very fast. Most of the time he crawls between my feet and curls up for a nap in the sun. He hasn't tried to eat any bugs but he definite likes smelling EVERYTHING. 

I hope it's a pleasant experience!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Sonic had a wonderful time outside. He ran and sniff the grass a lot. I watched him closely and everything was fine. Until of course one of our outdoor cats started trying to sneak up on him. The cat (named Lucky) sniffed Sonic's back and walked away. I decided it was time to go back inside when the wind started to feel cold. I plan on bringing Sonic out again tomorrow.


----------

